# Ready ................



## rd_ab_penman (Apr 14, 2020)

To ship a couple of customer Rainbow and Brown on Curly Maple 
for the Trout Fly Fishing pen kit.

Les


----------



## mark james (Apr 14, 2020)

Lovely as expected Les.  Stay healthy   .


----------

